# El Popo is acting up again!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Today around 1:30 in the afternoon, El Popo exploded and sent out a huge column of ash almost 4 kilometers high with flaming fragments falling at a distance of 2 kilometers from the base of the volcano. Some posters on the El Universal website commented that a sacrifice of certain Mexican politicians might help to calm the furor of don Goyo. Another Mexican publication had this amusing take on the situation:

Protección Civil llama a no realizar sacrificios humanos en el cráter del Popocatépetl.

Mexican humor at its best!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Today around 1:30 in the afternoon, El Popo exploded and sent out a huge column of ash almost 4 kilometers high with flaming fragments falling at a distance of 2 kilometers from the base of the volcano. Some posters on the El Universal website commented that a sacrifice of certain Mexican politicians might help to calm the furor of don Goyo. Another Mexican publication had this amusing take on the situation:
> 
> Protección Civil llama a no realizar sacrificios humanos en el cráter del Popocatépetl.
> 
> Mexican humor at its best!


I bet that's a very good solution! If it does not fix the problem, we might as well get someting good of it! Let's try!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I do not know I think that after a diet of virgins and great warriors, Don Goyo may get really pissed off if we send him politicians but at least humanity would be better off.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I remember, one time when Popo blew its stack ... the ash rained-down on the D.F. It looked like snow falling and everything was covered with a layer of ash.

Huge Mexican volcano eruption hurls burning ash into the sky (VIDEO) ? RT News


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a potter friend who did a "special Popo" edition of calaveras with the ashes he collected in May in his house in Puebla, I think his special edition is going to get larger as Popo blows more ashes. He took a great photo of a street that looked snowed in except that it was not snow but ashes..petty incredible.


----------

